# Tail Light Painting/Tinting Question



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I'm wanting to paint the original taillights on my TT. I want to get rid of the reverse light and make the entire light red, I also want to get a deeper richer color red than the stock tails flat red. I'm thinking it would look a lot better to have some more richness to the color kind of like the MK2 TT Tails, like the picture attached below. I've painted tails before on different cars and have some leftover Testors candy apple red. But that I don't think will give me the look I'm going. 

Anyone have any idea what would be the best brand and color to go with on this? It'd be custom but I'd want to keep an OEM+ kinda look. 

My car for reference:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

this is a few coats of vht red tint and then wet sanded and polished with a buffer 


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been planning on Doug the VHT thing. But I would actually lay a catalyzed clear over the VHT to give it some protection from the elements. I need to find a home for my tinted tails first.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LF_gottron said:


> this is a few coats of vht red tint and then wet sanded and polished with a buffer
> 
> 
> AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


This looks awesome.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You can also find yourself a set of all-red euro light like I did. Source the red side from a LHD and a RHD..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Using film would honestly be the best way to go. Paint isn't always the answer...


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Using film would honestly be the best way to go. Paint isn't always the answer...


PITA to install, LOTS of bubbling... Vinyl wrapping is nothing in comparison to adding a film to tail lights.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Jon's Tinted Tails would be my recommendation. Numerous guys around here and within the audi forums have had them don't by him. Lots of options, professionally done (tinted clear) and quick turnaround...

Had mine done by him...










Website seems to be down but I have his email if you want it.


Joe


----------



## LiquidDragon (May 12, 2008)

Just tinted my wifes with spray tint followed by 6 coats of clear. got everything from autozone. Once i was done painting and let sit for a few days i wet sanded with 800, 1000 and then 2000 followed by a good polishing.


this is with the flash turned on 










and with no flash


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1 wet coat of ppg black. 3 coats of clear.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I also painted mine. 

Left one has 4 coats of VHT Red, right one is what it looked like after it was stripped and sanded a bit.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> I also painted mine.
> 
> Left one has 4 coats of VHT Red, right one is what it looked like after it was stripped and sanded a bit.


Sir:heart:

May i ask for your steps for such Glamorous results , Pweeez!:laugh:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> I also painted mine.
> 
> Left one has 4 coats of VHT Red, right one is what it looked like after it was stripped and sanded a bit.


I too really want to hear the steps. I really like how glossy it is! Got any pictures of it on the car?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> Sir:heart:
> 
> May i ask for your steps for such Glamorous results , Pweeez!:laugh:





chrisc351 said:


> I too really want to hear the steps. I really like how glossy it is! Got any pictures of it on the car?


Hehehehe...Its a secret! jk. To be honest, just paint and polish. I clear coated mine after, which gave it a matte finish, but you can sand and polish that too to get the same result. :thumbup:


----------

